# Buckeye Crappie Challenge



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

This Saturday, April 21, the Buckeye Crappie Challenge Trail will make a stop at Buckeye Lake. We are expecting a real good turnout, as we have 30 pre-registered. The seminar will be at Buckeye Outdoors on Friday at 7pm.

Hope to see everyone there and GOOD LUCK!!!!!

Russ


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

Did you mean April 28??


----------



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, sorry about that!!!!

Thanks,
Russ


----------

